# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  كيفية تنظيم الوقت

## نوررر

أهمية إدارة الوقت أهم شيء في إدارة الوقت بشكل صحيح أن: 
تحدد الهدف منذ اللحظة الأولى تفكر بالنتائج الرائعة التي ستكسبها فيما لو فكرت بشكل صحيح في إدارة وقتك واستثماره بالشكل الأمثل. 
إنجاز الكثير من الأعمال في زمن قصير. حل العديد من المشاكل بجهد أقل. 
الاستقرار الإجتماعي والنفسي.
 المزيد من الاستقرار العاطفي.
 الشعور بالسعادة والقوة والتفاؤل. 
التخلص من التراكمات السلبية التي تنهك طاقات الإنسان . 
التخلص من الحزن والقلق وبدأ حياة جديدة، لن تستطيع الكلمات وصفها، ولكن بمجرد أن تعيش هذه التجربة ستدرك روعة تنظيم الوقت وإدارته.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

